# Another build (while we are waiting)



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The second build thread with Terry and I isn't going to start just yet. We both have some things that need to be taken care of first and the holiday season is a busy one. With that being said, my weekends are still for woodworking and I decided that I would do a little fun build while I'm waiting for the next one to start. This one will, in no way, shape or form be as intense as the other ones, but I intend to have a little fun with it anyway.
I started off with a nice chunk of maple.............and with that.......away we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!
































And as far as I'm concerned, it looks like crap!!!! :thumbdown:








Mistakes? What mistakes? Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Day 2 on this build and I started over. Changed a few of my methods and changed my wood species. Went with some left over poplar from the wagon build. And with that..............here we go......again!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Now that looks better............I wont burn this one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

And with that, I'm 7 hours in and enjoying a nice easy build. :huh:
I have tomorrow off of work for New Years and I plan on starting the year right, with a fire in the wood stove and sawdust filling the collectors. Stay tuned guys.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like crap? How can you say? 
It's probably going to be the eiffel tower.
Or some Canadian snowshoe. Laughing!!!!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks like some kind of speed boat or something like that....love following your builds Ken....


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Ted Tolstad said:


> It looks like some kind of speed boat or something like that....love following your builds Ken....


Thats what I was thinking! Following this one as well. I have a collection of model boats - from folk art toys to antique speedboats my grandfather built. Something I'm interested in doing more of in the future.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh great here he goes again....puttin ideas in my head.lol


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I am hoping for an aircraft carrier or a battleship.....


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its a wooden shoe for an Elf. :laughing: Could be a plane, but no place for the tail. Maybe a boat but why have the cut out on the bottom? Maybe its one of those things you stick in wet shoes to prevent them from shrinking.

Ah heck, its a chunk of wood with other hunks glued to it in strange places. :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I am wrong....the seat is facing the wrong way to be a boat....thinking maybe an open wheel race car? Maybe a roadster or something like that.....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

AIRPLANE:thumbsup::thumbsup:......but radiator....NOT....Looks like the old race cars.

Have a Blessed build Kenbo,
Tim


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

I say Airplane. The cut on the bottom has the slight profile of the wing shape already, Single stick steering, massive engine up front with the exposed block or pistons or whatever that part would be.

if not a plane then maybe one of the land speed record car designed after a plane back in the day.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah, I see the stick steering and reverse seat. Boat tail speedster or plane!


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

My guess is an airplane. Maybe a Spitfire with the Rolls-Royce Merlin V-12 engine.

Ken, you never cease to amaze me. You are doing this "while waiting"


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Ken, the lines are so clean. Would you mind sharing your technique for getting those slots/cutouts square? I have a project where I need to make an inset like what you have done but scratching my head on how to do it. Thanks. 

-Al


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

That's gonna be a nice looking biplane Kenbo!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Ken, the lines are so clean. Would you mind sharing your technique for getting those slots/cutouts square? I have a project where I need to make an inset like what you have done but scratching my head on how to do it. Thanks.
> 
> -Al


 
The slots or cutouts were cut with a dado blades and a miter gauge. The hole was cut with a forstner bit, the lower recesses were cut with a scroll saw, the top taper was cut on the table saw with the blade tilted to 26 degrees and the whole thing was cleaned up on the disc sander. I had some issues with clean lines on my first attempt and that is why it got burned, um scrapped, um........what mistake? :blink:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

WaaaaHoooo!!!! I feel the wind through my hair whatever it is! :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking good Ken. I gonna take a wild guess and say its a Fokker Bi-Wing.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Whatever it is, it's going to be awesome. 

But, hey, no fair burning the evidence! How will we ever prove to others that you really are Human and not some woodworking super-bot?


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

My guess is it is an offshore racing boat. But it is looking good, no matter what it is. 

The nice clean lines, boy, I would kill to be able to do like Ken and Terry can.

One day we will have to get them to do an online workshop on the mundane things like making a simple cut, 90degrees and offset etc. Then going through the process of the finishing.

They tend to skip over that because it is boring and I think that they might feel it is uninteresting for us to watch. To me its the process and journey, not the end result, as important as that is.

Pete


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

It's definitely a WWI era aircraft. My vote is either a Sopwith Camel or a Fokker DR1


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

y'all are better than me, I was guessing it to be a first class, extremely detailed, thing-a-ma-jigger


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, headed out to the shop today and put another 7 solid hours in on the build. It's starting to take shape.
Started off by shaping some more poplar.








Over to the scroll saw for some more shaping.








A test fit and the bottom wing is glued into place.









Many of you are familiar with my dowel cutting jig. I set that up because I needed some 3/16" dowels. I hade a bunch of scrap maple that is pretty much useless for anything else, so away I went to cut some dowels.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing, other than the lower wing is glued in place right now. The plans (and I use that word loosley here) are very rustic and they don't call for working flaps. I would like my flaps to work so just in case I screw things up, I didn't glue in the upper wing and the tail pieces because I may have to make a new one. The rear wings and the tail rudder need to be shaped as well. I guess that's a project for another day............like tomorrow!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok. So it's definitely not a speed boat. Looking pretty cool as a plane though. Keep up the great work.

I love the results your dowel cutting jig seems to produce. It looks like they come out pretty darn round and smooth. One day, I tell myself, one day I'll make a dowel maker of some sort. I think the router method you're using just may be the best way to go about it.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the model? Both of my guesses were off it seems. Coming together very quickly.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

JMartel said:


> What's the model? Both of my guesses were off it seems. Coming together very quickly.


 
It's the Fokker D VII

It's really a simple build


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've been checking on this from time to time ken and its looking pretty dog gone cool!!! Looks like its ready to take flight soon? 
Nice work.
Oh is that a rotax engine? Lol


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks cool! 
I was way off base on the first photos. It looked to me like the start to a mason hammer. My Dad used a hammer with that sort of shape head. Flip it over and add a handle, and that would be a great hammer. 
Sorry, my imagination had a brain f^r+.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> It's the Fokker D VII
> 
> It's really a simple build


Damn, I was close with the DR1 guess.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I knew it! I guessed wrong. :icon_smile: 

Looking good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking cool Kenbo.


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait....so your name is Gay Fokker?

Build looks great!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Never made it out to the shop at all today. Had to go out of town for a while. Tomorrow, however, will hopefully be a different story. :yes:


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

Way cool.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope. Never made it to the shop today either. :thumbdown: It will have to wait until next week. Sorry guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I brought a couple of pieces inside today to glue together. Nothing special, but at least I got this much done. It doesn't look like much now, but once the sizing of the side pipes is done, it will be better.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

They aint pipes yet. They need holes in the center to be pipes. So far they are only side dowels. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Got back into the shop today and let me tell you, that 2 weeks without sawdust is way too long!!!!!! I decided that my flaps would not be functional. I just didn't plan well enough and I wanted this to be a fun build, not a frustrating one that I had to remake parts, so with that being said, I left the flaps as is. I'm pretty happy with them and if I build another Fokker (I'm thinking of making some for Christmas gifts) I will plan a little more ahead to make the flaps functional. Here's where we're at now.























I cut 3 props because I thought that I would screw at least one of them up and for the time that it takes to cut one, I thought "what the heck"
















I have to go out for a bit, but when I get back, I will post the rest of today's pictures. I guess this is kind of a teaser.
:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I'm back............so here we go again































A very rustic jig to keep the prop at 22 degrees while shaping and sanding it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That was all I got done today. Hoping for more tomorrow.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking great, but I thought you were going to take it easy after the wagon and do smaller type projects. You don't know how to do the easy ones do you? Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Looking great, but I thought you were going to take it easy after the wagon and do smaller type projects. You don't know how to do the easy ones do you? Laughing!!!!!


 
This *IS* a smaller type project.:laughing:

You should see what I have planned after this plane is built.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> This IS a smaller type project.:laughing:
> 
> You should see what I have planned after this plane is built.


I didn't mean smaller size you joker. Lol
I can only imagine. What about the hummer build that you and terry are going to do? Is that on the back burner for now? Either way, I'm always impressed by your work. Whether its as simple looking as a wood lock or as intricate as your clock. Thumbs up ken!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> I didn't mean smaller size you joker. Lol
> I can only imagine. What about the hummer build that you and terry are going to do? Is that on the back burner for now? Either way, I'm always impressed by your work. Whether its as simple looking as a wood lock or as intricate as your clock. Thumbs up ken!!!!


 
The hummer is still a go. We both just need a little break from the pressure of a full scale build. That's why I'm doing a few smaller, fun builds where I'm not too concerned about whether or not they are perfect. Not to worry, when we are ready for the Hummer build, you guys will be the first to know.
Okay, well maybe the second to know.
:laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those pipes are still dowels I see :laughing:.

The plane looks almost ready to fly. Great job as always bro.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

as always, I love seeing your updates. The plane is looking great!


----------



## Bait (Dec 20, 2012)

Those look like black guns, pretty scary to a lot of people 

Looking great so far


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The plane is coming together nicely. It's strange how complicated a "simple"project can be. Especially when it's one of yours.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 7 hours in the shop today. It was a good day. Spent some time on the lathe making the wheels etc and basically had a great day. It's always good when the wind is howling and the snow is blowing and I'm toasty warm in my shop with a fire in the stove. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

And with that, this one is done. Thanks for looking in. The total time logged on this build was 30 hours. Like I said, it was a simple one that I really enjoyed. No extras, no B.S., no worrying about how it looks. Just a fun project to make. I'm glad that I didn't make the flaps move. I think that would have gotten me away from the reason I started this build in the first place.
Besides........do some research, and you'll find that there isn't many extras that could have been made. These planes were pretty bare bones.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful work once again. The Red Baron would be proud. Now all you need is a plane for Snoopy and you can hang them whenever you play Snoopy and the Red Baron's Christmas song. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice plane! Well done. The wheels came out pretty cool too. Have you or are you going to apply a finish?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Nice plane! Well done. The wheels came out pretty cool too. Have you or are you going to apply a finish?


 
I am probably going to spray a finish on this one. I can't do it until the spring however. My shop is heated by wood burning stove and I'm not a fan of spraying explosives with a fire burning in the stove. I'll wait until spring when I don't need the stove.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Well done Ken, looks like a fun build. What kind of extra's you planning on making?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Whoops, just read where you're not making any extra's. Still, great job on the plane. Looks like the prop would be the hardest part to make. Again, great job.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Excellent Kenbo. Nice how you can just toss off something like this!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I am sure that eventually, I will be able to continue on and look at the plane pictures, but for now, I am stuck admiring the "very rustic jig" for sanding the props. Awesome!

The plane too :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Piper (Oct 8, 2012)

Great job!
I used to make balsa and tissue airplanes, but think this is so much nicer! It will also be much more usable to our next generation young'uns. Do you mind if we make our own copies from the photos?

BTW, My last surviving balsa Zero met a grand demise a couple months ago when my wife was clearing things off the top shelf of a bookcase and it did a spiral to the floor.

I can't wait to see the finished plane.
Thanks for posting it.
Walt


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is not my design at all. In fact, it is made from a set of "plans" from toy n joys. The plans are very rustic but I was able to figure them out. Feel free to copy my version as much as you like.


----------

